# [Config] problema Gnokii

## seryna

Ciao,

ho collegato un nokia 6150 con cavo seriale al mio portatile. Questa è la configurazione (spero sia giusta)

```

[global]

# Set port to the physical serial port used to connect to your phone.

# Linux version is:

port = /dev/ttyS0

# Set model to the model number of your phone

model = 6150

# Initlength controls the number of characters sent to the

# phone during initialisation.  You can either set it to

# the word "default" or a positive integer.

#

# You can try setting this value if you want to connect

# to the phone quicker.  If you've never noticed the

# connection to be slow, it is suggested that you

# leave this alone.  Read the initialisation code in fbus-xxxx

# to understand what this changes if you're curious.

initlength = default

# The type of the connection, for IR set this to infrared or irda.

# For the nk6110 driver only infrared is valid for the IrDA connection.

# See Docs/gnokii-ir-howto for more detailes on this.

# If you have 6210/6250/7110 phone and dau9p cable (the one you can

# use with 6100 series and cannot use hardware modem from the phone)

# you may want to use 'dau9p' value to get faster initialization.

# If you use dlr3 or dlr3p cable for nokia phones in FBUS mode (ie.

# you don't use model = AT) you may want to use 'dlr3p' value here.

# Note that it is recommended and currently the best way to use this

# cable with nk6510 driver.

connection = serial

# Set this to 'yes' if you want gnokii to set and check the lock file in

# /var/lock directory. It avoids potential conflicts with other serial

# port software (eg. minicom). If you have wrong permissions for the

# directory, a warning will be generated. If you don't want a lockfile, set

# it to 'no'.

use_locking = yes

# Baudrate to use on serial port connections.

# Currently used only by models AT and BIP/CIMD. Defaults to 19200.

serial_baudrate = 19200

# When sending SMS you can experience timeouts. This is the feature of the

# overloaded SMSCs. The phones waits for the response from the SMSC confirming

# that it received the short message. When the SMSC is DoSed with many requests

# it will take more time to get the response. Adjust it to your needs. The

# value is given in seconds to wait. Defaults to 10 seconds. Set to 0 to wait

# forever.

smsc_timeout = 10

# Set bindir to point to the location of the various gnokiid binaries.

# In particular ensure that mgnokiidev is in this location, with

# permissions 4750, owned by root, group gnokii.  Ensure you

# are in the gnokii group and that the group exists...

[gnokiid]

bindir = /usr/sbin/

# Any entries in the following two sections will be set as environment

# variables when running the scripts.

# Handy for use for $VAR substitutions in your chat(8) script.

[connect_script]

TELEPHONE = 12345678

[disconnect_script]

# The following parameters control how libgnokii handle the debugging messages.

# Currently there are three categories: "debug" controls the libgnokii

# normal debug output, "rlpdebug" controls the debug output of the RLP

# subsystem, and "xdebug" is used by the xgnokii or smsd.

[logging]

# where to log the debug output (on: stderr)

debug = on

# where to log the rlp debug output (on: stderr)

rlpdebug = off

# where to log X debug output (on: stderr)

xdebug = off

```

mi dà questo errore:

```

bash-2.05b$ xgnokii

LOG: debug mask is 0x1

phone instance config:

model: 6150

port_device: /dev/ttyS0

connection_type: 0

init_length: 0

serial_baudrate: 19200

serial_write_usleep: -1

hardware_handshake: 0

require_dcd: 0

smsc_timeout: 100

connect_script:

disconnect_script:

rfcomm_cn: 1

Serial device: opening device /dev/ttyS0

Serial device: setting speed to 115200

Serial device: setting RTS to low and DTR to high

Message sent: 0x40 / 0x0004

00 01 64 01                                     |   d

SM_Block Retry - 0

Message sent: 0x40 / 0x0004

00 01 64 01                                     |   d

SM_Block Retry - 1

Message sent: 0x40 / 0x0004

00 01 64 01                                     |   d

Message sent: 0x40 / 0x0004

00 01 64 01                                     |   d

SM_Block Retry - 0

Message sent: 0x40 / 0x0004

00 01 64 01                                     |   d

SM_Block Retry - 1

Message sent: 0x40 / 0x0004

00 01 64 01                                     |   d

Message sent: 0x40 / 0x0004

00 01 64 01                                     |   d

SM_Block Retry - 0

Message sent: 0x40 / 0x0004

00 01 64 01                                     |   d

SM_Block Retry - 1

Message sent: 0x40 / 0x0004

00 01 64 01                                     |   d

GSM/FBUS init failed!

```

potete aiutarmi?

----------

## [hammerfall]

preso dal file config che tu hai appena postato

```
# If you use dlr3 or dlr3p cable for nokia phones in FBUS mode (ie.

# you don't use model = AT) you may want to use 'dlr3p' value here.

# Note that it is recommended and currently the best way to use this

# cable with nk6510 driver.

connection = serial 
```

Cosi' a occhio pare che suggerisca di usare 

```
connection=dlr3p
```

con il tuo modello di cellulare..

----------

## seryna

se cambio quella stringa mi dice:

```

LOG: debug mask is 0x1

Lockfile /var/lock/LCK..ttyS0 is stale. Overriding it..

phone instance config:

model: 6150

port_device: /dev/ttyS0

connection_type: 2

init_length: 0

serial_baudrate: 19200

serial_write_usleep: -1

hardware_handshake: 0

require_dcd: 0

smsc_timeout: 100

connect_script:

disconnect_script:

rfcomm_cn: 1

GSM/FBUS init failed!
```

eppure la stringa dovrebbe essere giusta perchè sul cavetto seriale c'è scritto "Nokia type: dlr-3p"

----------

## seryna

Ho provato a farlo andare con windows, per vedere se poteva essere il cavo. Ho scoperto che era il cellulare a non andare bene per il cavo. Ora ho collegato un nokia 6210 con un cavo DLR-3P. In windows funziona. 

In gentoo: modificato il file .gnokiirc. Dato comando $xgnokii

```

LOG: debug mask is 0x1

phone instance config:

model: 6210

port_device: /dev/ttyS0

connection_type: 2

init_length: 0

serial_baudrate: 19200

serial_write_usleep: -1

hardware_handshake: 0

require_dcd: 0

smsc_timeout: 100

connect_script:

disconnect_script:

rfcomm_cn: 1

Connecting

Serial device: opening device /dev/ttyS0

Gnokii serial_open: open: Permission denied

Couldn't open FBUS device: Permission denied

Error in link initialisation: 1

Serial device: opening device /dev/ttyS0

Gnokii serial_open: open: Permission denied

Couldn't open FBUS device: Permission denied

Error in link initialisation: 1

Error in link initialisation: 1

GSM/FBUS init failed!

```

Dov'è che sbaglio adesso? Perchè mi dice "permission denied"?

----------

## randomaze

 *seryna wrote:*   

> Serial device: opening device /dev/ttyS0
> 
> Gnokii serial_open: open: Permission denied
> 
> Couldn't open FBUS device: Permission denied
> ...

 

Probabilmente perché il file indicato non ha i permessi adatti al tuo utente.

----------

## [hammerfall]

per fare una prova veloce prova a ripetere l'operazione da utente root, se funziona allora dovrai cambiare i permessi al device della seriale cosi' che l'utente normale possa accederci..

----------

